
Show HN: A PHP framework born in 2016 - ivopetkov
http://bearframework.com/
======
ivopetkov
Here is another thing that is different from many other frameworks. The Bear
Framework API is designed, so you don't write all the time "vendor\",
"Vendor::", "use vendor\" and so on. You write "$app->assets->getUrl()", or
"$app->data->get()" and we believe this makes your app much more personal. You
might even forget that you are using Bear Framework :)

------
ivopetkov
The goal of Bear Framework is to help you start your next web project in less
than a minute and help you make it successful. You've got routing, data
storage, addons, logging, assets helpers and many more useful tools.

The documentation is available at
[http://bearframework.com/documentation/](http://bearframework.com/documentation/)

~~~
laveur
I've never felt that using an app like model for websites was a good idea.
Maybe for web services but the website itself, if I have a page for say news.
I want it to be self contained... and using shared code libraries...

~~~
ivopetkov
Not sure what you mean. Can you give us an example.

